# Globalists Meet to Discuss Disarming You



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Anti-gun globalists will meet in New York City this week discuss ways to confiscate small arms and ammunition from civilians and to consolidate monopoly control over those weapons in the hands of the governments of United Nations (UN) member states. The convention is part of a UN-controlled process of disarmament called the Programme of Action (PoA).


Read the article; chock full of information:
Global Gun Control Advocates to Meet in NYC to Set UN Disarmament Agenda

Obviously, the armed U.S. citizen has a big, fat, bull's eye on his back. We are a hindrance to their agenda. May we continue to be just that.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not surprised as the UN Elite have been trying to take American firearms for years.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, come on then.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Well, come on then.


That is my sentiment as well. If I could speak my mind freely without consequences, I would clarify my position. Lets just say that with the direction that this country has been going, rule of law is dead.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is why it pays to belong to organizations that will lobby and raise a fuss. NRA. NAGR, GOA and so on. Write your congressmen and ?Senators on this issue over and over again. After all the left will never quit trying to obtain total confiscation of civilian arms.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They are coming on. Just not as you guys suggest. No jack booted thugs coming to our doors. It won't happen that way. It happens like the slow boiling pot with the frog. They increase regulation, increase costs, and malign opponents as thugs, haters, and out of touch. Look at gay marriage. I know its not related but look what they did to the opposition to gay marriage. Such people are often referred to as racist. TV shows, movies and pundits are already spouting this agenda. The UN and governments can monopolize ammo supplies driving costs soaring. They can require added fees; just a little bit with every little bit putting the cost of gun ownership beyond another populations reach. You bet $25 matters. Regulate out shops, ranges, and kill mail order and prices will rise. This means fewer and fewer people with anything to vote for on the issue. Ultimately they win. Not in our lifetime. Its just turn up the pot time. This won't reach critical mass for a 100 years or more. It will.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They've been talking about it for a long time. When or if they get around to actually trying global disarmament it should get interesting. The UN need to be headquartered in Antarctica.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> They are coming on. Just not as you guys suggest. No jack booted thugs coming to our doors. It won't happen that way. It happens like the slow boiling pot with the frog. They increase regulation, increase costs, and malign opponents as thugs, haters, and out of touch. Look at gay marriage. I know its not related but look what they did to the opposition to gay marriage. Such people are often referred to as racist. TV shows, movies and pundits are already spouting this agenda. The UN and governments can monopolize ammo supplies driving costs soaring. They can require added fees; just a little bit with every little bit putting the cost of gun ownership beyond another populations reach. You bet $25 matters. Regulate out shops, ranges, and kill mail order and prices will rise. This means fewer and fewer people with anything to vote for on the issue. Ultimately they win. Not in our lifetime. Its just turn up the pot time. This won't reach critical mass for a 100 years or more. It will.


A lot of what you stated is already in the works, or tried and denied. As far as it taking 100 years to reach critical mass, I see it being much sooner and due to a SHTF event. It would then be show-down time.
Our economy stands a very good chance of falling apart and if Clinton gets elected POTUS, you can rest assured of ongoing destruction.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They are going to be in for a surprise when they try to take them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Come and take them!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> They are going to be in for a surprise when they try to take them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Do you think that the powers that be have gotten so out of touch with reality that they would not expect significant resistance and bloodshed? I am just asking. I do think that they have gotten more arrogant and buy into their own BS that citizens would just "hand them over boys."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Do you think that the powers that be have gotten so out of touch with reality that they would not expect significant resistance and bloodshed? I am just asking. I do think that they have gotten more arrogant and buy into their own BS that citizens would just "hand them over boys."


I do think they have. They've become so emboldened with all the other crap they get away with they think they are untouchable.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I do think they have. They've become so emboldened with all the other crap they get away with they think they are untouchable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I agree. Evil people with evil intentions.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I could reach out and touch a few of them!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We have no business being in the UN. We should drop them like a stone and throw their ass out of NY. They are fooling themselves if they think they can just come and get the guns without a fight. Bring it...........


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I agree. Evil people with evil intentions.


I also think people are fed up. The Trump movement is proof of that (tea party before him). These evil Bastards get a little then they want it all. When/if they try a gun grab they will be saying the same thing Yamamoto said at the end of WWII, "I fear all we have done is to awaken a sleeping giant and fill him with a terrible resolve."

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When you cast your ballot in November, think of the future with President H.R. Clinton.
I WILL vote for Trump, even though he was not my choice in the primary.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of my favorite conspiracy theorists sent this a while ago. Not sure what to think about it.

The Informer - ICE Agent Commits Suicide in NYC; Leaves Note Revealing Gov't Plans to Round-up & DISARM Americans During Economic & Bank Collapse


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Never thought perverts would be allowed in the ladies room with our wives and daughters. Look at where we are now.

Knowing about ammo taxes, regulations and other BS laws shouldn't be an issue if your prepared. It's not like you haven't been warned.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Those mofos don't have a clue about what they about to open up.....


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't think they will enjoy some of the swamps of the North.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

they better wait a few more years . To many from my generation still alive.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

baldman said:


> I don't think they will enjoy some of the swamps of the North.


Nor the south


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I got tired of the gun debate so I sold my guns. Life is much simpler now.

I also heard that 90% of all fatal car accidents occur within 15 miles of a person's home so.... I moved to a different home. 
I feel much safer when driving now.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They won't act unless the court backs them first.

They also require a congress (house and senate) to give the dictator what he or she wants.

They won't risk a shooting war until after they've depleted the ranks with taxes, regulation, and hate. Yes hate. Just like they think its ok to hate Trump, or hate a person opposed to gay marriage, or a state that refuses to let men into the women's room.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Nothing is impossible. I remember when t.v.wouldn't show a married couple in bed together and now it's common to see two fellers kissing or worse. Government has used media to desensitize the population on alot of things that used to be socially or morally unacceptable. As the envelope gets pushed farther and farther people eventually give in. It's a slow brainwashing of the people to get them to buy in to their agenda. Gun owners have been painted as a astigmatism by the liberal media for awhile now and the masses will eventually buy in


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

stowlin said:


> They are coming on. Just not as you guys suggest. No jack booted thugs coming to our doors. It won't happen that way. It happens like the slow boiling pot with the frog. They increase regulation, increase costs, and malign opponents as thugs, haters, and out of touch. Look at gay marriage. I know its not related but look what they did to the opposition to gay marriage. Such people are often referred to as racist. TV shows, movies and pundits are already spouting this agenda. The UN and governments can monopolize ammo supplies driving costs soaring. They can require added fees; just a little bit with every little bit putting the cost of gun ownership beyond another populations reach. You bet $25 matters. Regulate out shops, ranges, and kill mail order and prices will rise. This means fewer and fewer people with anything to vote for on the issue. Ultimately they win. Not in our lifetime. Its just turn up the pot time. This won't reach critical mass for a 100 years or more. It will.


Incrementalism is how they get us, for sure.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hag said:


> Nothing is impossible. I remember when t.v.wouldn't show a married couple in bed together and now it's common to see two fellers kissing or worse.


I am glad Festus isn't around to see how fellers are acting these days.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Sheep who crave regulation and false security will outvote the Sheep Dog who yearns for Liberty and Freedom.

Slippy June 2016


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And those very same sheeple will rue the day when they look up to see that they are in fact slaves. They will, of coarse, look around and ask who is to blame for this? How did this happen? Then blame Bush. They are already slaves, they are just to damn stupid to know it.



> America will never be destroyed from the outside.
> If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Incrementalism is how they get us, for sure.


I agree unless there is a destabilizing incident such as an economic collapse or major depression. I feel like the powers that be would take advantage of a disaster.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a large population in this country that want to live under surpreme government control, sadly, they won't realize their error until it's too late to reverse their desision. People who are much more concerned about the new players their favorite team are getting than who they will vote for to be our president for the next four years.


----------

